# Updating seatbelts



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Yesterday there was an accident near my house and a couple were driving a 1963 Ford Galaxy (not sure why concidering there was a bad snow storm at the time ) well the tires got in the slush in center of road and pulled the car into oncoming lane and head on into F150..the car was not equipped with seatbelts from factory..they were ejected from the car...got me thinking that I want to upgrade the seatbelts in my 70 to something made in the last decade...my question is what current car can I use the belts from that will fit with out too much work,I know they make aftermarket belts but 3-400 is kinda crazy.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

$300-400 really isnt much today in the seatbelt market. The correct belts for my '72 TransAm are going to cost quite a bit more and Im not having them rewebbed.

Gotta have late model belts, you've prob seen these...
Morris Classic 66-73 Chevelle Bucket Seat 3 Point Seat Belt Front Kit | MCSB1-9-BK

A couple hours in the local Pick-N-Pull examining seat belt retractor styles, and I'd bet you may stumble on to a late model 3 point style that could be adapted by modifying the mounting brackets of the late model retractors.


----------

